# خلية الوقود = وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين



## fagrelsabah (28 يوليو 2009)

مقدمـــة:
خلية الوقود هي جهاز كهروكيميائي يتم فيه توليد الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة من التفاعل الكيميائي بين الوقود والمادة المؤكسدة مباشرة إلي تيار كهربائي منخفض الفولطية.
إن فكرة عمل الخلية تم اكتشافها من قبل العالم الانجليزي وليم جراف 1834م إثناء قيامه بتجربة تحليل الماء كهربائياً إلي عنصريه الهيدروجين والأكسجين مستخدما أقطاب من البلاتين فلأحظ تولد تيار كهربائي عندما عكس عملية التحليل، وقد استخدمت في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية لمركبات الفضاء، ونظرا للظروف الحالية لمحدودية الوقود التقليدي في العالم إضافة إلي المشاكل البيئية المختلفة شجعت البحث والتطوير في استخدامها كمصادر طاقة في الأماكن النائية وفي المواصلات. 

تركيب الخلية: 
تتركب خلية الوقود كما في شكل (1) من قطبين القطب الموجب (أنود), والقطب السالب (كاثود) مغمورين في محلول أيوني.

شكل (1)

وهو عبارة عن مركب كيميائي يختلف بحسب نوعية الخلية, ويستخدم الهيدروجين كوقود ويمكن استخدام أنواع أخرى من الوقود تحتوي على الهيدروجين.وتبدأ عملية التشغيل عند إمداد قطب (الأنود) بالهيدروجين وقطب (الكاثود) بالأكسجين, فيتأكسد الهيدروجين وتنحل جزئياته إلى برتونات وإلكترونات عبر المحلول الأيوني, بينما تنتقل الإلكترونات إلى دائرة خارجية مولدة تيار كهربائي.

أنواع خلايا الوقود:
هنالك عدة أنواع من خلايا الوقود، ويمكن تصنيفها حسب المحلول الأيوني ودرجة الحرارة كالأتي:-

.1 خلايا الوقود القاعدية :-
يستخدم هذا النوع من الخلايا محلول أيوني مركب من هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم المخفف، وتعمل الخلية عند درجة حرارة 250-50)درجة مئوية) وللحصول على كفاءة عالية يتطلب أن تكون الغازات (هيدروجين وأكسجين) ذات نقاوة عالية وخالية من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يسبب في تكون كربونات البوتاسيوم التي بدورها تقلل من قدرة الخلية وتسبب أتلافها. وقد استخدمت لفترة طويلة لمهمات الفضاء (ناسا) ، وتصل الكفاءة الكهربية لهده الخلايا إلى 70%. 

.1 خلايا وقود ذات مركب أيونى مبلمر:
في هذا النوع من الخلايا يستخدم محلول أيونى جاف وهو عبارة عن مركب أيونى مبلمر على هيئة حشوه بين قطبين مسامين ويحمل كل منهما مادة حافزة (بلاتين)، ويعتبر هذا الغشاء عازل الكتروني، وتعمل هذه الخلايا في درجة حرارة حوالي 80 درجة مئوية وتصل كفاءة الخلية إلي حوالي 40-50%.

.2 خلايا الوقود الحمضية :
يستخدم حامض الفوسفوريك كمحلول أيونى لأنه أكثر ثباتاً من حامض الكبريتيك، ويولد هذا النوع من الخلايا طاقة كهربائية تصل إلى 40%، وحوالي85% من البخار المتولد مزدوج الاستخدام( حرارة،كهربا) وتصل كفاءة الخلية إلى حوالي 40-80% ويسمح بتشغيل الخلية عند درجة حرارة 200 درجة مئوية.

.3 خلايا الوقود ذات المركب الأيوني من الكربون المصهور:
تتركب الخلية من قطبين من النيكل المسامي بينهما طبقة رقيقة من كربونات البوتاسيوم, ويستعمل الكربون المصهور كمحلول ايوني للخلية، ويتطلب هذا رفع درجة حرارة الخلية إلى 650 درجة مئوية، ويعتبر هذا النوع من الخلايا مناسبا للاستخدام في محطات لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية ، محطات مركزية ،أو فرعية أو للاستخدامات النائية، وتصل كفاءة الخلية إلى 50-60%.

.4 خلايا الوقود ذات الأكاسيد الصلبة :-
يستعمل أكسيد الزروكونيوم كمحلول أيونى (أكسيد الزروكونيوم الصلب المعالج بأكسيد الأتيريوم) ويمكن تهذيب وقود الهيدروكربون داخليا واستخدام النفايات الناتجة في توليد البخار وذلك لاستخدامه في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية، وتصل كفاءة الخلية إلي 40-60%، وتعمل الخلية في درجات حرارة عالية تصل إلى 1000 درجة مئوية.

.5 خلايا الميثانول المباشر:
تتشابه خلايا وقود الميثانول المباشر مع خلايا ذات المركب الأيوني المبلمر من حيث المحلول الأيوني, ولكن في خلايا وقود الميثانول يقوم محفز الأنود بسحب الهيدروجين من الميثانول دون الحاجة إلى إعادة تكوين الوقود (الهيدروجين) وتقدر نسبة كفاءة الخلية حوالي 40%, وتشتغل عند درجة حرارة ما بين (49-88 درجة مئوية).

.6 خلايا الوقود ذات التوليد المتجدد:
تعتبر خلايا الوقود ذات التوليد المتجدد جديدة وفريدة من نوعها حيث تؤدي وظيفتها في التحليل الكهربائي للماء وتولد الطاقة الكهربائية من الوقود المؤكسد اى تعمل بطريقه عكسية.
وتتكون الخلية من غشاء أحادى البروتون ومحلل يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، وفي هذا النظام يتم فصل الماء إلي عنصرية بالمحلل الشمسي الكهربائي وتزويد الخلية يهما لتوليد الكهرباء, حيث يتم ترجيعها إلى المحلل الكهربائي ويتم فصله من جديد إلى عنصريه والناتج من العملية كهرباء وماء, فالماء ينتقل في دائرة داخلية إلى المحلل الكهربائي لفصله من جديد إلى عنصرية وهكذا يستمر عمل الخلية. 

استخدامات خلايا الوقود : 
.1 توليد الطاقة الكهربائية.
يمكن استخدامها في محطات مركزية أو محطات فرعية كما يمكن الاستفادة من النفايات الحرارية في التدفئة أو تسخين المياه في المباني, ونظراً لارتفاع كفاءتها الكهربائية يفضل استخدامها بدل محطات القوى الحرارية.
.2 إقامة وحدات توليد كهرباء مزدوجة.
تستخدم عادة وحدات توليد مزدوجة للأغراض الصناعية والتجارية والمنزلية في المناطق النائية, بحيث توفر الكهرباء والحرارة معاً. لذا يستفاد من الكهرباء علاوة على الحرارة بحيث يمكن استخدامها في التدفئة وتسخين المياه وقد تصل الكفاءة الكلية لهذا النظام إلى 80%.
.1 المواصلات.
يمكن استخدام خلايا الوقود في المواصلات ويعتقد بان خلايا الوقود ذات المركب الأيوني المبلمر مرشحة لهذا الاستخدام.

مميزات خلايا الوقود :
1- كفاءتها الكهربائية عالية وغير محدود بدورة كار نوت للحرارة.
2- لا تنبعث منها آي ملوثات ضارة بالبيئية وتكون نسبة الغازات عند الاحتراق ضئيلة مقارنة بعملية الاحتراق التقليدية.
3- قليلة الضوضاء عند تشغيلها (عديمة الاهتزاز, هادئة).
4- لا تحتاج إلى صيانة كثيرا، وتعيش لفترة طويلة.
5- بساطة جهاز العادم.
6- جهاز القياس مصمم ليعطى مرونة عالية.
7- ذات طاقة إمداد قوية وخاصة في التكييف والتسخين.
8- بساطة ميكانيكية التشغيل في الخلية، ( الأجزاء ثابتة غير متحركة و بساطة صندوق تروس السرعة).
9- قدرتها في الأداء جيدة (ضبط التيار الكهربائي).
10-فريدة في نوعها تحافظ على الطاقة وبخاصة عند استخدامها في المحطات النائية.




مركز بحوث الطاقات المتجددة وتحليه المياه

منقول لاهميته وبساطة شرحه لتلك الخلايا


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 يوليو 2009)

*






*

*  سيارة المستقبل من مرسيدس تعمل بالوقود الهيدروجين*

*






*

*  جهاز كمبيوتر دفتري يحصل على الطاقة الكهربية من خلية وقود*



* في هذه المقالة من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نقوم بشرح فكرة عمل خلايا الوقود وميزاتها واستخداماتها الحالية والمستقبلية.*



*



*

* أصبح البحث عن بدائل للوقود التقليدي "النفط" أمرًا ضرورياً بالنسبة للدول الصناعية المتقدمة ولا سيما بعد الارتفاع الملحوظ لاسعار الوقود على مستوى العالم وترصد هذه الدول المبالغ المالية الطائلة لتمويل ابحاث البحث عن مصادر للطاقة البديلة والمقصود هنا بديلة عن النفط، وفي المقابل عكف العلماء والباحثون على إجراء الدراسات والابحاث للحصول على مصادر بديلة للطاقة، فقد تم  تطوير استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية، واستخدام طاقات المد والجذر وأمواج البحر كطاقات حركية يمكن تحويلها لطاقة كهربائية، أو استخدام المياه الساقطة من الشلالات لتويد الطاقة الكهربية والاستعاضة بالعديد من مصادر الطاقة البديلة عن الوقود التقليدي.*

*



*

*



*




 تم اختراع تقنية خلايا الوقود في انجلترا في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي على يد السير وليام روبرت جروف   William grove، منذ اكثر من 160 عاماً حيث لم يكن يعلم ان اختراعه الذي وضعه في العام 1839 سيحل مشكلة تواجه العالم في القرن الواحد والعشرين لاكتشاف خلايا الوقود التي  يمكن عن طريقها الحصول على الكهرباء  من الهيدروجين أو الكحول دون أي عملية  احتراق؛ وبذلك يكون قد حل المعادلة  الصعبة، وهي الحصول على طاقة نظيفة من  غير أن نلوث البيئة وبأقل الأسعار؛  حيث إن المشكلة ثلاثية الجوانب:   الطاقة، والبيئة، والتكلفة. وهي  الاتجاهات الثلاثة التي يصبو العلماء  لحلها. 
 والحل يكمن في هذه الخلية  الصغيرة التي تدعى خلية الوقود، ولكن نظرا لعدم  جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة، ظل هذا الاختراع حبيس الأدراج لأكثر من 130  سنة، ولكن عادت خلايا الوقود مرة أخرى للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك  عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية  اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى  توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم  وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء، واستطاعت أن توفر  تيارا كهربائيا وكذلك مصدرا للمياه النقية الصالحة للشرب.  

 تتميز خلايا الوقود عن البطاريات التقليدية في اعتمادها على دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء والتي تحصل الخلية عليهما من مصدر خارجي ولا تعدان من مكونات خلية الوقود نفسها وهذا ما يعطي لهذه الخلايا الاهمية بالمقارنة مع البطاريات، حيث أن في البطاريات التقليدية فإن مكونات البطارية هي اساس توليد الطاقة حيث يحدث التفاعل الكيميائي لمكونات البطارية لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية وتستمر هذه العملية الى حين انتهاء المواد الكيميائية المتفاعلة فتتوقف البطارية لحين إعادة  شحنها مرة أخرى، في حين إن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها  الهيدروجين والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست  سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني  أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي.


*



*

 تعتبر خلية الوقود أداة لتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربية اي انها تقوم من خلال تفاعلات كيميائية بتحويل الهيدروجين والاكسجين إلى ماء وينتج عن هذه العملية طاقة كهربية. وبالمقارنة مع البطارية التقليدية المعروفة فإن الاختلاف يكمن في ان المواد الكيميائية الداخلة في التفاعل لتوليد الكهرباء هي جزء من تركيب البطارية وتوجد في داخلها، وبانتهاء المواد الكيميائية هذه فإن البطارية تصبح عديمة الفائدة ويتم استبداله أو اعادة شحنها مرة اخرى، في حين ان خلايا الوقود لا يمكن ان تنتهي فهي تعمل باستمرار لان مصدر المواد الكيميائية هي من الهواء.


 *  شرائح من خلايا الوقود تستخدم كمصدر للطاقة في السيارات*​ يوجد العديد من خلايا الوقود تصنف حسب المواد الكيميائية التي تستخدمها، وكذلك صفائح المحلل * electrolyte*  التي تستخدماها. والنوع الاكثر شيوعا ورواجا هو خلية الوقود ذات غشاء التبادل البروتوني * proton exchange membrane fuel cell* (PEMFC) والموضح فكرة عملها في الشكل التالي:
​ 

 *  فكرة عمل وتركيب خلية الوقود لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية*​ 


* يوضح الشكل اعلاه تركيب خلية الوقود وفكرة عملها تتلخص في المراحل التالية:*



هذه هي التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث على طرفي الخلية


 إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة في وسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt  لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة . يبين الشكل التالي خلية هيدروجينية مكونة من عدد كبير من الشرائح لتوليد فرق الجهد المطلوب. 


 ​ لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منها وفي الصورتين التاليتن مثالاً لذلك
​ 

 *  دراجة نارية تستخدم وقود الهيدروجين بدلا من الوقود التقليدي من خلال خلايا الوقود*​ 


 *  سيارة تعمل بواسطة محرك كهربي يحصل على الطاقة من خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني*​ 
*



*

*






*


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 يوليو 2009)

*خلايا الوقود*

في عام 1839اختراع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية في إنجلترا وليام روبرت جروف، لعدم جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة ظل لأكثر من 130 سنة تقريبا مجمدا، وعادت للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء. ومن الممكن أن نعقد مقارنة بين تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية وبطارية السيارة، من حيث فكرة دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء، لكن في حين أن البطاريات تتولى تخزين الوقود والعامل المؤكسد بداخلها مما يستوجب إعادة شحنها من حين لآخر، فإن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي. مبدأ عمل الخلية :
1.	ينساب الوقود الهيدروجيني على صفيحة المصعد ، في الوقت الذي ينساب فيه الأوكسجين على الصفيحة المقابلة و هي المهبط .
2. يسبب غشاء الفصل ( catalyst ) و الذي يوجد منها عدة أنواع منها ما يصنع من البلاتين انشقاق جزيء الهيدروجين إلى ذرتين تنشق كل منهما إلى أيون موجب ، و الكترون سالب .
3. تسمح صفيحة المحلل ( electrolyte ) فقط بمرور الأيونات ( البروتونات ) حاملة الشحنات الموجبة عبرها في حين تمنع مرور الاكترونات ، فتقوم هذه الأخيرة بالحركة عبر دارة وصل خارجية موصولة مع المهبط فتتحرك الالكترونات نحو المهبط فينشأ تيار كهربائي .
4.	على المهبط تتحد الأيونات الهيدروجينية الموجبة مع الكتروناتها السالبة و مع الأوكسجين ليتشكل الماء الذي يتدفق خارج الخلية .

إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة في وسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة . يبين الشكل المجاور خلية هيدروجينية :



لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منها .

*[عدل] محطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالهيدروجين*

بعض استعراض الطرق التي يمكن من خلالها الحصول على الهيدروجين و بغض النظر عن الطريقة التي يتم اتباعها ، و بعد معرفة مبدأ عمل خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين ، فقد وضعت تصورات و دراسات لمحطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام الهيدروجين ( خلايا الهيدروجين التي وضح مبدأ عملها سابقاً ) . عملياً أكبر محطة عالمية لتوليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين تم بناؤها حتى الآن ، هذه المحطة موجودة في إحدى الجزر في ايسلانده و تقوم بتأمين احتياجات هذه الجزيرة الصغيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية ، حيث بلغت استطاعة هذه المحطة ( 8 MW) هذه الاستطاعة التي تعتبر صغيرة نوعاً ما مقارنة بمحطات الطاقة المتجددة ( شمسية ، ريحية ، مائية ....) ، و ضئيلة مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية ( البخارية و الغازية ) و لكن هذه المحطة شكلت قفزة هائلة في سبيل الوصول إلى ما سمي بالطاقة الدائمة و الوقود الأبدي ، و إن طاقة الهيدروجين على الرغم من هذه الانطلاقة الصغيرة تخطو للوصول إلى ما يسمى بعصر الهيدروجين . و يجدر التذكير هنا بأن توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين لا يحتاج ( لتلبية الاحتياجات المنزلية و الصناعية الصغيرة من ورش و غيرها )إلى محطات كبيرة ، بل إن اسطوانة من الهيدروجين بوصلها مع عدد من خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالوقود الهيدروجيني قد يفي بالغرض . و قد قامت بعض الشركات الصانعة بإنزال منتجات من هذا النوع إلى الأسواق و منها شركة Ballard .

يظهر الشكل صورة مولدة منزلية للكهرباء تعمل بالهيدروجين .




و وضعت مخططات و تصاميم لمحطات توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و شرعت بعض الدول في تنفيذ بعض هذه المشاريع و في مقدمتها اليابان التي كانت دائماً من الدول الطامحة إلى ضرورة إيجاد وقود يلبي الاحتياجات الصناعية دون أن تحده مشاكل الاحتياطات الاستراتيجية منه أو البيئة أو انخفاض القدرة الناتجة عنه . حتى وقتنا الحالي لا زالت عملية الحصول على الكهرباء بوساطة خلايا الهيدروجين تتم في منظومة مجمعة تضم جميع الوحدات ، و تقوم الشركات الصانعة بدراسة إمكانية إنشاء محطة ذات وحدات منفصلة عن بعضها البعض ، و لكن الأمر مرتبط بالوصول إلى استطاعات كبيرة ، و بشكل عام سواء كان توليد الكهرباء يتم في هذه المنظومة أو في محطة كبيرة فإن الأجزاء تقريباً هي نفسها مع اختلاف في القياسات وبعض الإضافات الأخرى ، و بالتأكيد مع اختلاف في الأرقام من استطاعة و مردود و تكلفة . يبين الشكل أجزاء وحدة توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و هي :
1. مجمعة خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني : و هي الوحدة التي يتم فيها ترتيب و تنضيد خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و توصيلها و تعد محرك النظام .
2. محضر الوقود : و قد تحدثنا سابقاً عن طرق إنتاج الهيدروجين ، و في هذه الوحدة يتم اعتماد طريقة جهاز تشكيل الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( REFORMER ) ، و تتم فيه العمليات:
- تنظيف و تنقية الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( و هو غاز المتان ) ، و تتم تحت درجة حرارة 300 C .
- إعادة تشكيل الغاز للحصول على الهيدروجين وفق التفاعل التالي :
CH4 + H2O → CO + 3H2 ( 650 C ، > 10% CO )
- معالجة الغاز بالماء لتحويل CO إلى CO2 :
CO + H2O = CO2 + H2 ( ~ 0.3% CO )
و معالج بدرجة حرارة (200-400) C و آخر بدرجة حرارة ( 100-200) C .
- وحدة تخفيض نسبة CO لتصل حتى 100 PPM تحت درجة 150 C .
3- الأجزاء الخارجية :
•	و هي خزانات غاز المتان و خزانات الهيدروجين
•	مروحة و ضاغط و مضخة
•	نظام التبريد
•	صمامات تحكم و منظمات ضغط
4- نظام التحكم .




*[عدل] خزانات الهيدروجين Hydrogen Tanks )*

بما أن الهيدروجين من أخف العناصر و له وزن جزيئي صغير جداً فإن تسربه من الخزانات و الأنابيب يعتبر أسهل بكثير من تسرب الوقود التقليدي ، و على أية حال سواء كان استخدام هذا الهيدروجين كوقود للنقل أو لتوليد الطاقة فإنه من الضروري وجود طرق فعالة و قليلة التكلفة لتخزينه ، هذا بالإضافة إلى توافر وسيلة نقل الهيدروجين من المكان الذي ينتج فيه إلى مكان استخدامه . يمكن أن نقسم طرق تخزين الهيدروجين إلى ثلاثة طرق رئيسية : 1. بالشكل المضغوط 2. بالشكل السائل 3. بواسطة الرابطة الكيميائية

*[عدل] الهيدروجين المضغوط : ( Compressed hydrogen )*

أن عملية ضغط الهيدروجين مشابهة لعملية ضغط الغاز ، و لكن بما أن الهيدروجين أقل كثافة فإن الضواغط يجب أن تزود بموانع تسرب أكثر إحكاماً . يضغط الهيدروجين عادة إلى قيم تتراوح بين 200-25- bar و ذلك في حال تخزينه في خزانات اسطوانية الشكل ذات سعات صغيرة بحدود 50 liters ، هذه الخزانات التي تصنع عادة من الألمنيوم أو من مركبات الكربون- الغرافيت و يمكن استخدامها في مجالي المشاريع الصناعية الصغيرة و النقل على حد سواء . أما في حال كان استخدام الهيدروجين سيتم على نطاق أوسع فإن ضغوطاً بقيم تتراوح بين 500-600 bar يمكن أن تستعمل لهذه الغاية ، و على الرغم من ذلك فإننا نلاحظ أن بعض أكبر خزانات الهيدروجين المضغوط في العالم تستعمل ضغوطاً تتراوح فقط 12-16 bar .

*[عدل] الهيدروجين السائل : Liquid Hydrogen*

تستعمل عملية تمييع الهيدروجين من أجل تقليل الحجم اللازم لتخزين كمية مفيدة من الهيدروجين ( خصوصاً في حالة المركبات ) ، و بما أن الهيدروجين لا يتميع حتى يصل إلى الدرجة -253 C أي أعلى من الصفر المطلق بـ 20 C فقط فإن هذه العملية تتصف بأنها طويلة و مركزة ، و قد تصل نسبة المفاقيد في الطاقة المختزنة في الهيدروجين إلى 40% ، و لكن مع ذلك فإن أفضلية الهيدروجين السائل تنبع من ارتفاع نسبة الطاقة الناتجة عن الكتلة فيه لتصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف ما هي عليه في البنزين ، إنه أكثر أنواع الوقود كثافة ( تركيزاً ) طاقياً بعد الوقود النووي و هذا ما دفع إلى استخدامه في كل برامج الفضاء ، و في حال تخزين الهيدروجين السائل فإننا بحاجة إلى خزانات بعازلية أكبر.

*[عدل] الهيدروجين ذو الترابط الكيميائي : Bonded hydrogen*

استخدام الهيدريدات المعدنية ( الصلبة ) و السائلة و مركبات الكربون الماصة هي الطرق الرئيسية المتبعة في عملية ربط الهيدروجين كيميائياً ، إنها أكثر الطرق أماناً حيث أنه لن يتحرر أي هيدروجين في حال حدوث طارئ ، و لكنها كبيرة الحجم و ثقيلة . الهيدريدات الصلبة ( المعدنية ) مثل مركبات FeTi ، Mg2Ni ، LaNi5 تستخدم لتخزين الهيدروجين عن طريق ربطه كيميائياً بسطح المادة ، و لضمان إمكانية تخزين حجوم كبيرة من الهيدروجين ، يتم استخدام حبيبات من المادة الأساس لزيادة سطوح الارتباط ، ثم يتم تشحين المادة ( تزويدها بالهيدروجين ) عن طريق حقن الهيدروجين بضغوط عالية داخل الخزان المملوء بالجزيئات الدقيقة من المادة ، إن عملية ارتباط الهيدروجين مع المادة تترافق مع إطلاقه لكميات من الحرارة ، و هذه الحرارة يجب أن نعيد تقديمها لفصل الهيدروجين عن المادة من جديد .
و نلاحظ من المخطط التالي أنه كلما ازداد الضغط ازدادت كمية الهيدروجين المختزنة



تبين الصورة المجهرية المجاورة ارتباط الهيدروجين مع البلورات



أما الهيدريدات السائلة فهي مواد مثل الميتانول و السيكلوهيكسان ، و هي تشبه الوقود السائل من حيث سهولة النقل ، ولكن لإعادة تحرير الهيدروجين المختزن في داخلها يجب تبخيرها أو أكسدتها جزئياً . تقنية تكثيف الهيدروجين بالكربون تعتمد على تجاذب ذرات الكربون و الهيدروجين . حيث يتم ضخ الهيدروجين في الخزان مع حقن كربون نقي في نفس الوقت و بتأثير القوى الجزيئية المتبادلة بينهما يحصل الالتحام . هذه الطريقة مشابهة من حيث الكفاءة لتقنية الهيدريد المعدنية ، و لكنها محسنة كثيراً عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة . • من بين الطرق السابقة الهيدريدات المعدنية هي الأفضل من حيث التكلفة و الأوزان . و لكن طرحت في الآونة الأخيرة تقنية جديدة تدعى بـ carbon nanofibre أو الألياف الكربونية الدقيقة ، و التي لديها القدرة على تخزين كمية من الهيدروجين تصل إلى 25-30 ضعفاً عن الهيدريدات المعدنية ، و هي نتيجة مذهلة إذا تم تحقيقها فعلاً ستحدث تحولاً جذرياً ( فمثلاً ستتمكن السيارات العاملة على الهيدروجين من السير 5000 Km بين محطات التزود بالوقود ) .

*[عدل] تحويل الهيدروجين السائل إلى غاز :*

للحصول على تدفق غازي معين من الهيدروجين السائل يربط بعد الخزان مجموع كهربائية تحوي وشيعة تسخين مربوطة بنظام التحكم تقوم بتسخين الهيدروجين السائل و الحصول منه على التدفق الغازي المطلوب للدارة . هناك ظاهرة تبخر ذاتي للهيدروجين داخل الخزان مهما كان عزله ، تتراوح نسبتها 2-3 % . مواد صنع الخزانات و التصاميم : عادة ما يستخدم الألمنيوم لصناعة الخزانات ، و يكون الخزان بشكل اسطواني مع إطارات حلقية تحيط به و نهايتيه على شكل قباب .
==وحدة خلايا الوقود : ( fuel cell Unit )==
سنستعرض هنا التطبيقات التي تم تنفيذها حتى الآن في هذا المجال على طريق الوصول إلى طاقة كهربائية باستطاعة عالية منتجة بهذه الطريقة .
إن المرة الأولى التي وجدت خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني طريقها فيها إلى الإستخدام العملي كان في مكوك الفضاء و ذلك لتزويده بالقدرة الكهربائية خاصة خلال مرحلة وصوله إلى مساره المحدد في الفضاء ، ففي هذه الفترة يصعب تزويده بالكهرباء الناتجة عن الطاقة الشمسية أو بأي محطة صغيرة أخرى على متنه لصعوبة التنفيذ ، فوجد أن خلايا الهيدروجين هي الحل الأمثل . انتقلت بعدها الفكرة لتطبق على وسائط النقل ، و وجدت أول انطلاقة واسعة لها في الدول الاسكندنافية و بريطانيا و اليابان و في مرحلة لاحقة الولايات المتحدة . ثم بدأ التفكير بتعميم التجربة على القطاع الصناعي الذي يحتاج استطاعات كبيرة ، فبدأت الدراسات للأنواع الموجودة من الخلايا و تطوير هذه الأنواع لزيادة استطاعتها ، و تطوير التقنيات المتصلة بذلك للوصول إلى الاستطاعة المطلوبة . أنواع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و مقارنة بينها : 1. خلايا الوقود الحامضية الفوسفورية ( PAFC) : وهي النموذج الأول الذي استعمله مخترع التقنية William Grove و درجة حرارة التشغيل فيها كانت تحت 200 C و كانت الكفاءة العامة لنظام التوليد حوالي 80% و تعددت النماذج من هذا النوع لتتراوح من KW إلى عدد من MW ، و من مساوئها الحاجة إلى البلاتين الغالي الثمن كمحفز بسبب انخفاض درجة حرارة التشغيل . 2. خلية وقود الكربونات المائعة ( MCFC ) : يصنع فيها غشاء التحلل ( الفصل ) من مزيج كربوني قلوي منحل موضوع في قالب مثقب مصنوع من مزيج من الألمنيوم و الليثيوم ، يتفاعل الأوكسجين مع ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و يطلقان الكربونات و أيونات الكربون الموجبة ثم تتفاعل هذه الأخيرة مع الهيدروجين لتشكل بخار الماء و ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و تطلق الكترونات في دارة وصل خارجية ، و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 650 C ، و هذا النوع لا يحتاج إلى أغشية فصل غالية و مردود عملية التوليد حوالي 70 % و ذلك في مجال توليد من 0.25 – 1 MW ، و المشاكل التي تواجهها هي التآكل لمعادن الخلية بفعل الكربونات القلوية السائلة ، بالإضافة إلى التزويد الدائم بثاني أوكسيد الكربون . 3. خلية وقود الأوكسيد الصلبة ( SOFC ) : و غشاء الفصل فيها مصنوع من السيراميك مع يوتيريا الزركونيوم و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 1000 C ، مردودها يتراوح من 50-80% ، و هي تحل مشاكل النوع السابق و لكنها لا زالت في مرحلة التطوير ، و هي تحتاج إلى دقة عالية في اختيار المواد و توافقها . 4. خلية الوقود ذات غشاء استبدال البروتونات ( PEMFC ) : يحصر فيها غشاء الفصل البوليميري بين قطبين من البلاتين المثقب ، و ليس هناك أي خطر من نشوء تلوث عنها نظراً للطبيعة الصلبة لها ، يتم التفاعل فيها تحت درجة حرارة 100 C ، و هي جيدة لمجالات الاستخدام المحدودة ( الصغيرة ) كما في قطاع النقل . 5. الخلايا القلوية ( AFC ) :و هي الخلية التي استخدمت في سفينة الفضاء APOLO-11 و من مشاكلها أنها تحتاج إلى الأوكسجين النقي .




*[عدل] مضخات الهيدروجين Hydrogen Pumps)*

لا تختلف مضخات الهيدروجين في تصميمها و مبادئ عملها عن مضخات السوائل الأخرى عموماً و لكن يتم التركيز في صناعتها على اختيار المعدن الذي سيتعرض إلى ظروف تشغيل تصل فيها درجة الحرارة إلى -250 C ، أما أكثر أنواع مضخات الهيدروجين استخداماً فهي المضخات النابذية و من اجل التدفقات الكبيرة تستخدم المضخات التوربينية و يظهر في الشكل بعض أنواع المضخات المستخدمة ، و تختلف درجة التعقيد و الدقة المطلوبة في تصميم و صناعة مضخات الهيدروجين تبعاً لمجال العمل الذي ستقوم به ، و لعل أكثر مضخات الهيدروجين تعقيداً و كلفةً على الإطلاق تلك المستخدمة في محركات الصواريخ العاملة على الوقود الهيدروجيني أو في محطات العنفات الغازية حيث يتطلب الأمر تدفقات كبيرة لوقود الاحتراق ( و هي ليست في مجال الدراسة المطروحة هنا ) .




*[عدل] الطاقة الناتجة عن اندماج الهيدروجين*

هذا القسم من الدراسة المقدمة يبتعد عن استخدام الهيدروجين في الخلايا أو كوقود محترق ذو طاقة حرارية عالية ، إن هذا الجزء يعتمد على الحصول على طاقة الهيدروجين الحقيقية الناتجة عن اندماج ذرات الهيدروجين ، أو ما يسمى بالتفاعل الشمسي ، و هو الأمر الذي تمكن الإنسان من الوصول إليه عند إنتاجه القنبلة الهيدروجينية و التي أظهرت مقدار هذه الطاقة الهائلة التي تعادل أضعاف الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن التفاعلات النووية الانشطارية و لكنه لم يتمكن من التحكم به لاستخدامه سلمياً في المفاعلات . و ظل الأمر موضوع البحث حتى يومنا هذا و نتيجة للتعاون بين عدة دول في العالم هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و اليابان و روسيا و كندا و الصين توصلوا إلى ما سمي بـ مفاعل ITER اختصاراً لـ International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor .




*[عدل] لمحة اقتصادية عن إنتاج الكهرباء بالهيدروجين*

بالعودة إلى توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالخلايا الهيدروجينية فإن مشكلة التكاليف الاقتصادية الكبيرة كانت و مازالت أحد أهم عوامل الرفض لاستخدام هذه التقنية نظراً للتكلفة العالية . و لكن لا تزال الشركات الصانعة تسعى بجهد لتخفيض تكاليف المشاريع سواء من حيث مرحلة البناء أو الاستثمار أو الصيانة . حتى الآن لا زالت الكلفة مرتفعة نسبياً مقارنة بالكلفة اللازمة لتوليد الكهرباء من المصادر الأخرى و لكن على الرغم من ذلك فقد شهدت تحسناً كبيراً و يمكن أن نعرف التكلفة الحالية من خلال مايلي: في أحد المشاريع المنجزة التي تنتج بلغت التكلفة الإجمالية لإنتاج حوالي 6.570.000 KWh القيم التالية : كلفة 1 KW-h ( cent) الغاية الكلفة الكلية $ 2.73 من أجل أعمال الصيانة 179107 3.42 سعر وقود 224694 و بالتالي كلفة 1 KW-h هي حوالي 6.15 cent و نضيف إلى هذا المبلغ كلفة الخلايا نفسها و التي عمرها حوالي 7.2 million KW-h ، و بالتالي نضيف 3.5 cent و بالتالي التكلفة الإجمالية هي حوالي 9.65 cent لكل KW-h و هو ما يعادل حوالي 5 ليرة سورية . بالتأكيد التكلفة مرتفعة و لكن مع أخذ المنحني الذي يدرس انخفاض تكاليف الإنتاج مع مرور الزمن نجد أن هذه القيمة ستصل إلى أسعار اقتصادية جداً و ذلك إذا استمر العمل بنفس الوتيرة في عمليات التطوير التقنية .

*[عدل] متطلبات الأمان في التعامل مع الهيدروجين*

يعتبر الهيدروجين عنصراً خطيراً جداً منذ الحادث الشهير الذي حدث في العام 1937 في ولاية نيوجرسي الأمريكية و هو احتراق المنطاد Hindenburg و الذي كان يعتمد على الهيدروجين كعنصر ملء نظراً لخفة وزنه و أدى الحادث إلى مقتل 35 شخصاً في مشهد حريق هائل . و لكن أثبتت التحقيقات لاحقاً أن الهيدروجين لم يكن المسبب الرئيس للوفاة بل إن 27 شخصاً من القتلى مات بسبب القفز من المنطاد ، و 8 بسبب الدخان و الباقون و عدهم 62 شخص بقوا في المنطاد و نجوا ، علماً أن الهيدروجين حينها لم يكن المسبب في الحادث بل كان طلاء المنطاد الذي اشتعل . و تعتبر تعليمات الأمان التي تعطيها وكالة NASA و هي أكثر هيئة تستخدم الهيدروجين في العالم أساساً في الوقاية من أخطاره : 1. إن الهيدروجين يشتعل بلهب غير مرئي ذو درجة حرارة عالية لذلك يجب الحذر الشديد من أن يمس الجلد ، و أبسط طرق الكشف عنه عند الشك بوجوده هو استخدام مكنسة من القش ذات ذراع طويلة لنتفحص بها مكان التسرب . 2. إن الهيدروجين السائل و بسبب الحرارة المنخفضة جداً له يؤدي إلى حدوث ما يسمى بالحرق البارد و هو أشد تأثيراً من الحرق المعروف و يؤدي إلى حدوث وذمة تتضخم بشكل كبير و سريع ، و علاجها سهل من الطبيب و لكن شريطة أن لا يمسها المصاب بتاتاً . 3. إن الهيدروجين من أكثر العناصر نفوذاً على الإطلاق لذلك يجب ارتدا الملابس الواقية و القفازات و واقيات الوجه عند عمليات التعبئة و التفريغ أو عند صيانة الشبكة و الصمامات و عند فك كل ما يمر به الهيدروجين . 4. تنشق الهيدروجين خطير و يسبب حروقاً في الجهاز التنفسي . و بالتالي نجد ضرورة الحذر عند التعامل مع الهيدروجين مع العلم أن الالتزام التام بتعليمات الأمان يضمن بشكل كامل سلامة الشخص فالهيدروجين عنصر أمين بمدى إدراكنا لكيفية التعامل معه .


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

مقدمـــة:
خلية الوقود هي جهاز كهروكيميائي يتم فيه توليد الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة من التفاعل الكيميائي بين الوقود والمادة المؤكسدة مباشرة إلي تيار كهربائي منخفض الفولطية.
إن فكرة عمل الخلية تم اكتشافها من قبل العالم الانجليزي وليم جراف 1834م إثناء قيامه بتجربة تحليل الماء كهربائياً إلي عنصريه الهيدروجين والأكسجين مستخدما أقطاب من البلاتين فلأحظ تولد تيار كهربائي عندما عكس عملية التحليل، وقد استخدمت في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية لمركبات الفضاء، ونظرا للظروف الحالية لمحدودية الوقود التقليدي في العالم إضافة إلي المشاكل البيئية المختلفة شجعت البحث والتطوير في استخدامها كمصادر طاقة في الأماكن النائية وفي المواصلات. 

تركيب الخلية: 
تتركب خلية الوقود كما في شكل (1) من قطبين القطب الموجب (أنود), والقطب السالب (كاثود) مغمورين في محلول أيوني.

شكل (1)

وهو عبارة عن مركب كيميائي يختلف بحسب نوعية الخلية, ويستخدم الهيدروجين كوقود ويمكن استخدام أنواع أخرى من الوقود تحتوي على الهيدروجين.وتبدأ عملية التشغيل عند إمداد قطب (الأنود) بالهيدروجين وقطب (الكاثود) بالأكسجين, فيتأكسد الهيدروجين وتنحل جزئياته إلى برتونات وإلكترونات عبر المحلول الأيوني, بينما تنتقل الإلكترونات إلى دائرة خارجية مولدة تيار كهربائي.

أنواع خلايا الوقود:
هنالك عدة أنواع من خلايا الوقود، ويمكن تصنيفها حسب المحلول الأيوني ودرجة الحرارة كالأتي:-

.1 خلايا الوقود القاعدية :-
يستخدم هذا النوع من الخلايا محلول أيوني مركب من هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم المخفف، وتعمل الخلية عند درجة حرارة 250-50)درجة مئوية) وللحصول على كفاءة عالية يتطلب أن تكون الغازات (هيدروجين وأكسجين) ذات نقاوة عالية وخالية من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يسبب في تكون كربونات البوتاسيوم التي بدورها تقلل من قدرة الخلية وتسبب أتلافها. وقد استخدمت لفترة طويلة لمهمات الفضاء (ناسا) ، وتصل الكفاءة الكهربية لهده الخلايا إلى 70%. 

.1 خلايا وقود ذات مركب أيونى مبلمر:
في هذا النوع من الخلايا يستخدم محلول أيونى جاف وهو عبارة عن مركب أيونى مبلمر على هيئة حشوه بين قطبين مسامين ويحمل كل منهما مادة حافزة (بلاتين)، ويعتبر هذا الغشاء عازل الكتروني، وتعمل هذه الخلايا في درجة حرارة حوالي 80 درجة مئوية وتصل كفاءة الخلية إلي حوالي 40-50%.

.2 خلايا الوقود الحمضية :
يستخدم حامض الفوسفوريك كمحلول أيونى لأنه أكثر ثباتاً من حامض الكبريتيك، ويولد هذا النوع من الخلايا طاقة كهربائية تصل إلى 40%، وحوالي85% من البخار المتولد مزدوج الاستخدام( حرارة،كهربا) وتصل كفاءة الخلية إلى حوالي 40-80% ويسمح بتشغيل الخلية عند درجة حرارة 200 درجة مئوية.

.3 خلايا الوقود ذات المركب الأيوني من الكربون المصهور:
تتركب الخلية من قطبين من النيكل المسامي بينهما طبقة رقيقة من كربونات البوتاسيوم, ويستعمل الكربون المصهور كمحلول ايوني للخلية، ويتطلب هذا رفع درجة حرارة الخلية إلى 650 درجة مئوية، ويعتبر هذا النوع من الخلايا مناسبا للاستخدام في محطات لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية ، محطات مركزية ،أو فرعية أو للاستخدامات النائية، وتصل كفاءة الخلية إلى 50-60%.

.4 خلايا الوقود ذات الأكاسيد الصلبة :-
يستعمل أكسيد الزروكونيوم كمحلول أيونى (أكسيد الزروكونيوم الصلب المعالج بأكسيد الأتيريوم) ويمكن تهذيب وقود الهيدروكربون داخليا واستخدام النفايات الناتجة في توليد البخار وذلك لاستخدامه في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية، وتصل كفاءة الخلية إلي 40-60%، وتعمل الخلية في درجات حرارة عالية تصل إلى 1000 درجة مئوية.

.5 خلايا الميثانول المباشر:
تتشابه خلايا وقود الميثانول المباشر مع خلايا ذات المركب الأيوني المبلمر من حيث المحلول الأيوني, ولكن في خلايا وقود الميثانول يقوم محفز الأنود بسحب الهيدروجين من الميثانول دون الحاجة إلى إعادة تكوين الوقود (الهيدروجين) وتقدر نسبة كفاءة الخلية حوالي 40%, وتشتغل عند درجة حرارة ما بين (49-88 درجة مئوية).

.6 خلايا الوقود ذات التوليد المتجدد:
تعتبر خلايا الوقود ذات التوليد المتجدد جديدة وفريدة من نوعها حيث تؤدي وظيفتها في التحليل الكهربائي للماء وتولد الطاقة الكهربائية من الوقود المؤكسد اى تعمل بطريقه عكسية.
وتتكون الخلية من غشاء أحادى البروتون ومحلل يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، وفي هذا النظام يتم فصل الماء إلي عنصرية بالمحلل الشمسي الكهربائي وتزويد الخلية يهما لتوليد الكهرباء, حيث يتم ترجيعها إلى المحلل الكهربائي ويتم فصله من جديد إلى عنصريه والناتج من العملية كهرباء وماء, فالماء ينتقل في دائرة داخلية إلى المحلل الكهربائي لفصله من جديد إلى عنصرية وهكذا يستمر عمل الخلية. 

استخدامات خلايا الوقود : 
.1 توليد الطاقة الكهربائية.
يمكن استخدامها في محطات مركزية أو محطات فرعية كما يمكن الاستفادة من النفايات الحرارية في التدفئة أو تسخين المياه في المباني, ونظراً لارتفاع كفاءتها الكهربائية يفضل استخدامها بدل محطات القوى الحرارية.
.2 إقامة وحدات توليد كهرباء مزدوجة.
تستخدم عادة وحدات توليد مزدوجة للأغراض الصناعية والتجارية والمنزلية في المناطق النائية, بحيث توفر الكهرباء والحرارة معاً. لذا يستفاد من الكهرباء علاوة على الحرارة بحيث يمكن استخدامها في التدفئة وتسخين المياه وقد تصل الكفاءة الكلية لهذا النظام إلى 80%.
.1 المواصلات.
يمكن استخدام خلايا الوقود في المواصلات ويعتقد بان خلايا الوقود ذات المركب الأيوني المبلمر مرشحة لهذا الاستخدام.

مميزات خلايا الوقود :
1- كفاءتها الكهربائية عالية وغير محدود بدورة كار نوت للحرارة.
2- لا تنبعث منها آي ملوثات ضارة بالبيئية وتكون نسبة الغازات عند الاحتراق ضئيلة مقارنة بعملية الاحتراق التقليدية.
3- قليلة الضوضاء عند تشغيلها (عديمة الاهتزاز, هادئة).
4- لا تحتاج إلى صيانة كثيرا، وتعيش لفترة طويلة.
5- بساطة جهاز العادم.
6- جهاز القياس مصمم ليعطى مرونة عالية.
7- ذات طاقة إمداد قوية وخاصة في التكييف والتسخين.
8- بساطة ميكانيكية التشغيل في الخلية، ( الأجزاء ثابتة غير متحركة و بساطة صندوق تروس السرعة).
9- قدرتها في الأداء جيدة (ضبط التيار الكهربائي).
10-فريدة في نوعها تحافظ على الطاقة وبخاصة عند استخدامها في المحطات النائية.




مركز بحوث الطاقات المتجددة وتحليه المياه

منقول لاهميته وبساطة شرحه لتلك الخلايا


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

*






*

*  سيارة المستقبل من مرسيدس تعمل بالوقود الهيدروجين*

*






*

*  جهاز كمبيوتر دفتري يحصل على الطاقة الكهربية من خلية وقود*



* في هذه المقالة من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نقوم بشرح فكرة عمل خلايا الوقود وميزاتها واستخداماتها الحالية والمستقبلية.*



*



*

* أصبح البحث عن بدائل للوقود التقليدي "النفط" أمرًا ضرورياً بالنسبة للدول الصناعية المتقدمة ولا سيما بعد الارتفاع الملحوظ لاسعار الوقود على مستوى العالم وترصد هذه الدول المبالغ المالية الطائلة لتمويل ابحاث البحث عن مصادر للطاقة البديلة والمقصود هنا بديلة عن النفط، وفي المقابل عكف العلماء والباحثون على إجراء الدراسات والابحاث للحصول على مصادر بديلة للطاقة، فقد تم  تطوير استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية، واستخدام طاقات المد والجذر وأمواج البحر كطاقات حركية يمكن تحويلها لطاقة كهربائية، أو استخدام المياه الساقطة من الشلالات لتويد الطاقة الكهربية والاستعاضة بالعديد من مصادر الطاقة البديلة عن الوقود التقليدي.*

*



*

*



*




 تم اختراع تقنية خلايا الوقود في انجلترا في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي على يد السير وليام روبرت جروف   William grove، منذ اكثر من 160 عاماً حيث لم يكن يعلم ان اختراعه الذي وضعه في العام 1839 سيحل مشكلة تواجه العالم في القرن الواحد والعشرين لاكتشاف خلايا الوقود التي  يمكن عن طريقها الحصول على الكهرباء  من الهيدروجين أو الكحول دون أي عملية  احتراق؛ وبذلك يكون قد حل المعادلة  الصعبة، وهي الحصول على طاقة نظيفة من  غير أن نلوث البيئة وبأقل الأسعار؛  حيث إن المشكلة ثلاثية الجوانب:   الطاقة، والبيئة، والتكلفة. وهي  الاتجاهات الثلاثة التي يصبو العلماء  لحلها. 
 والحل يكمن في هذه الخلية  الصغيرة التي تدعى خلية الوقود، ولكن نظرا لعدم  جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة، ظل هذا الاختراع حبيس الأدراج لأكثر من 130  سنة، ولكن عادت خلايا الوقود مرة أخرى للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك  عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية  اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى  توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم  وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء، واستطاعت أن توفر  تيارا كهربائيا وكذلك مصدرا للمياه النقية الصالحة للشرب.  

 تتميز خلايا الوقود عن البطاريات التقليدية في اعتمادها على دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء والتي تحصل الخلية عليهما من مصدر خارجي ولا تعدان من مكونات خلية الوقود نفسها وهذا ما يعطي لهذه الخلايا الاهمية بالمقارنة مع البطاريات، حيث أن في البطاريات التقليدية فإن مكونات البطارية هي اساس توليد الطاقة حيث يحدث التفاعل الكيميائي لمكونات البطارية لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية وتستمر هذه العملية الى حين انتهاء المواد الكيميائية المتفاعلة فتتوقف البطارية لحين إعادة  شحنها مرة أخرى، في حين إن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها  الهيدروجين والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست  سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني  أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي.


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

*



*

 تعتبر خلية الوقود أداة لتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربية اي انها تقوم من خلال تفاعلات كيميائية بتحويل الهيدروجين والاكسجين إلى ماء وينتج عن هذه العملية طاقة كهربية. وبالمقارنة مع البطارية التقليدية المعروفة فإن الاختلاف يكمن في ان المواد الكيميائية الداخلة في التفاعل لتوليد الكهرباء هي جزء من تركيب البطارية وتوجد في داخلها، وبانتهاء المواد الكيميائية هذه فإن البطارية تصبح عديمة الفائدة ويتم استبداله أو اعادة شحنها مرة اخرى، في حين ان خلايا الوقود لا يمكن ان تنتهي فهي تعمل باستمرار لان مصدر المواد الكيميائية هي من الهواء.


 *  شرائح من خلايا الوقود تستخدم كمصدر للطاقة في السيارات*​ يوجد العديد من خلايا الوقود تصنف حسب المواد الكيميائية التي تستخدمها، وكذلك صفائح المحلل * electrolyte* التي تستخدماها. والنوع الاكثر شيوعا ورواجا هو خلية الوقود ذات غشاء التبادل البروتوني * proton exchange membrane fuel cell* (PEMFC) والموضح فكرة عملها في الشكل التالي:


 *  فكرة عمل وتركيب خلية الوقود لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية*​ 


* يوضح الشكل اعلاه تركيب خلية الوقود وفكرة عملها تتلخص في المراحل التالية:*



هذه هي التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث على طرفي الخلية


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة فيوسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt  لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة . يبين الشكل التالي خلية هيدروجينية مكونة من عدد كبير من الشرائح لتوليد فرق الجهد المطلوب.


 لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منهاوفي الصورتين التاليتن مثالاً لذلك


 *  دراجة نارية تستخدم وقود الهيدروجين بدلا من الوقود التقليدي من خلال خلايا الوقود*​ 


 *  سيارة تعمل بواسطة محرك كهربي يحصل على الطاقة من خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني*​ 
*



*

*






*


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
*
خلايا الوقود*

في عام 1839اختراع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية في إنجلترا وليام روبرت جروف، لعدم جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة ظل لأكثر من 130 سنة تقريبا مجمدا، وعادت للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء. ومن الممكن أن نعقد مقارنة بين تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية وبطارية السيارة، من حيث فكرة دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء، لكن في حين أن البطاريات تتولى تخزين الوقود والعامل المؤكسد بداخلها مما يستوجب إعادة شحنها من حين لآخر، فإن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي. مبدأ عمل الخلية :
1. ينساب الوقود الهيدروجيني على صفيحة المصعد ، في الوقت الذي ينساب فيه الأوكسجين على الصفيحة المقابلة و هي المهبط .
2. يسبب غشاء الفصل ( catalyst ) و الذي يوجد منها عدة أنواع منها ما يصنع من البلاتين انشقاق جزيء الهيدروجين إلى ذرتين تنشق كل منهما إلى أيون موجب ، و الكترون سالب .
3. تسمح صفيحة المحلل ( electrolyte ) فقط بمرور الأيونات ( البروتونات ) حاملة الشحنات الموجبة عبرها في حين تمنع مرور الاكترونات ، فتقوم هذه الأخيرة بالحركة عبر دارة وصل خارجية موصولة مع المهبط فتتحرك الالكترونات نحو المهبط فينشأ تيار كهربائي .
4. على المهبط تتحد الأيونات الهيدروجينية الموجبة مع الكتروناتها السالبة و مع الأوكسجين ليتشكل الماء الذي يتدفق خارج الخلية .

إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة في وسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة . يبين الشكل المجاور خلية هيدروجينية :



لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منها .

*[عدل] محطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالهيدروجين*

بعض استعراض الطرق التي يمكن من خلالها الحصول على الهيدروجين و بغض النظر عن الطريقة التي يتم اتباعها ، و بعد معرفة مبدأ عمل خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين ، فقد وضعت تصورات و دراسات لمحطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام الهيدروجين ( خلايا الهيدروجين التي وضح مبدأ عملها سابقاً ) . عملياً أكبر محطة عالمية لتوليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين تم بناؤها حتى الآن ، هذه المحطة موجودة في إحدى الجزر في ايسلانده و تقوم بتأمين احتياجات هذه الجزيرة الصغيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية ، حيث بلغت استطاعة هذه المحطة ( 8 MW) هذه الاستطاعة التي تعتبر صغيرة نوعاً ما مقارنة بمحطات الطاقة المتجددة ( شمسية ، ريحية ، مائية ....) ، و ضئيلة مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية ( البخارية و الغازية ) و لكن هذه المحطة شكلت قفزة هائلة في سبيل الوصول إلى ما سمي بالطاقة الدائمة و الوقود الأبدي ، و إن طاقة الهيدروجين على الرغم من هذه الانطلاقة الصغيرة تخطو للوصول إلى ما يسمى بعصر الهيدروجين . و يجدر التذكير هنا بأن توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين لا يحتاج ( لتلبية الاحتياجات المنزلية و الصناعية الصغيرة من ورش و غيرها )إلى محطات كبيرة ، بل إن اسطوانة من الهيدروجين بوصلها مع عدد من خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالوقود الهيدروجيني قد يفي بالغرض . و قد قامت بعض الشركات الصانعة بإنزال منتجات من هذا النوع إلى الأسواق و منها شركة Ballard .

يظهر الشكل صورة مولدة منزلية للكهرباء تعمل بالهيدروجين .




و وضعت مخططات و تصاميم لمحطات توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و شرعت بعض الدول في تنفيذ بعض هذه المشاريع و في مقدمتها اليابان التي كانت دائماً من الدول الطامحة إلى ضرورة إيجاد وقود يلبي الاحتياجات الصناعية دون أن تحده مشاكل الاحتياطات الاستراتيجية منه أو البيئة أو انخفاض القدرة الناتجة عنه . حتى وقتنا الحالي لا زالت عملية الحصول على الكهرباء بوساطة خلايا الهيدروجين تتم في منظومة مجمعة تضم جميع الوحدات ، و تقوم الشركات الصانعة بدراسة إمكانية إنشاء محطة ذات وحدات منفصلة عن بعضها البعض ، و لكن الأمر مرتبط بالوصول إلى استطاعات كبيرة ، و بشكل عام سواء كان توليد الكهرباء يتم في هذه المنظومة أو في محطة كبيرة فإن الأجزاء تقريباً هي نفسها مع اختلاف في القياسات وبعض الإضافات الأخرى ، و بالتأكيد مع اختلاف في الأرقام من استطاعة و مردود و تكلفة . يبين الشكل أجزاء وحدة توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و هي :
1. مجمعة خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني : و هي الوحدة التي يتم فيها ترتيب و تنضيد خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و توصيلها و تعد محرك النظام .
2. محضر الوقود : و قد تحدثنا سابقاً عن طرق إنتاج الهيدروجين ، و في هذه الوحدة يتم اعتماد طريقة جهاز تشكيل الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( REFORMER ) ، و تتم فيه العمليات:
- تنظيف و تنقية الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( و هو غاز المتان ) ، و تتم تحت درجة حرارة 300 C .
- إعادة تشكيل الغاز للحصول على الهيدروجين وفق التفاعل التالي :
CH4 + H2O → CO + 3H2 ( 650 C ، > 10% CO )
- معالجة الغاز بالماء لتحويل CO إلى CO2 :
CO + H2O = CO2 + H2 ( ~ 0.3% CO )
و معالج بدرجة حرارة (200-400) C و آخر بدرجة حرارة ( 100-200) C .
- وحدة تخفيض نسبة CO لتصل حتى 100 PPM تحت درجة 150 C .
3- الأجزاء الخارجية :
• و هي خزانات غاز المتان و خزانات الهيدروجين
• مروحة و ضاغط و مضخة
• نظام التبريد
• صمامات تحكم و منظمات ضغط
4- نظام التحكم .




*[عدل] خزانات الهيدروجين



Hydrogen Tanks )*

بما أن الهيدروجين من أخف العناصر و له وزن جزيئي صغير جداً فإن تسربه من الخزانات و الأنابيب يعتبر أسهل بكثير من تسرب الوقود التقليدي ، و على أية حال سواء كان استخدام هذا الهيدروجين كوقود للنقل أو لتوليد الطاقة فإنه من الضروري وجود طرق فعالة و قليلة التكلفة لتخزينه ، هذا بالإضافة إلى توافر وسيلة نقل الهيدروجين من المكان الذي ينتج فيه إلى مكان استخدامه . يمكن أن نقسم طرق تخزين الهيدروجين إلى ثلاثة طرق رئيسية : 1. بالشكل المضغوط 2. بالشكل السائل 3. بواسطة الرابطة الكيميائية

*[عدل] الهيدروجين المضغوط : ( Compressed hydrogen )*

أن عملية ضغط الهيدروجين مشابهة لعملية ضغط الغاز ، و لكن بما أن الهيدروجين أقل كثافة فإن الضواغط يجب أن تزود بموانع تسرب أكثر إحكاماً . يضغط الهيدروجين عادة إلى قيم تتراوح بين 200-25- bar و ذلك في حال تخزينه في خزانات اسطوانية الشكل ذات سعات صغيرة بحدود 50 liters ، هذه الخزانات التي تصنع عادة من الألمنيوم أو من مركبات الكربون- الغرافيت و يمكن استخدامها في مجالي المشاريع الصناعية الصغيرة و النقل على حد سواء . أما في حال كان استخدام الهيدروجين سيتم على نطاق أوسع فإن ضغوطاً بقيم تتراوح بين 500-600 bar يمكن أن تستعمل لهذه الغاية ، و على الرغم من ذلك فإننا نلاحظ أن بعض أكبر خزانات الهيدروجين المضغوط في العالم تستعمل ضغوطاً تتراوح فقط 12-16 bar .

*[عدل] الهيدروجين السائل : Liquid Hydrogen*

تستعمل عملية تمييع الهيدروجين من أجل تقليل الحجم اللازم لتخزين كمية مفيدة من الهيدروجين ( خصوصاً في حالة المركبات ) ، و بما أن الهيدروجين لا يتميع حتى يصل إلى الدرجة -253 C أي أعلى من الصفر المطلق بـ 20 C فقط فإن هذه العملية تتصف بأنها طويلة و مركزة ، و قد تصل نسبة المفاقيد في الطاقة المختزنة في الهيدروجين إلى 40% ، و لكن مع ذلك فإن أفضلية الهيدروجين السائل تنبع من ارتفاع نسبة الطاقة الناتجة عن الكتلة فيه لتصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف ما هي عليه في البنزين ، إنه أكثر أنواع الوقود كثافة ( تركيزاً ) طاقياً بعد الوقود النووي و هذا ما دفع إلى استخدامه في كل برامج الفضاء ، و في حال تخزين الهيدروجين السائل فإننا بحاجة إلى خزانات بعازلية أكبر.

*[عدل] الهيدروجين ذو الترابط الكيميائي : Bonded hydrogen*

استخدام الهيدريدات المعدنية ( الصلبة ) و السائلة و مركبات الكربون الماصة هي الطرق الرئيسية المتبعة في عملية ربط الهيدروجين كيميائياً ، إنها أكثر الطرق أماناً حيث أنه لن يتحرر أي هيدروجين في حال حدوث طارئ ، و لكنها كبيرة الحجم و ثقيلة . الهيدريدات الصلبة ( المعدنية ) مثل مركبات FeTi ، Mg2Ni ، LaNi5 تستخدم لتخزين الهيدروجين عن طريق ربطه كيميائياً بسطح المادة ، و لضمان إمكانية تخزين حجوم كبيرة من الهيدروجين ، يتم استخدام حبيبات من المادة الأساس لزيادة سطوح الارتباط ، ثم يتم تشحين المادة ( تزويدها بالهيدروجين ) عن طريق حقن الهيدروجين بضغوط عالية داخل الخزان المملوء بالجزيئات الدقيقة من المادة ، إن عملية ارتباط الهيدروجين مع المادة تترافق مع إطلاقه لكميات من الحرارة ، و هذه الحرارة يجب أن نعيد تقديمها لفصل الهيدروجين عن المادة من جديد .
و نلاحظ من المخطط التالي أنه كلما ازداد الضغط ازدادت كمية الهيدروجين المختزنة



تبين الصورة المجهرية المجاورة ارتباط الهيدروجين مع البلورات



أما الهيدريدات السائلة فهي مواد مثل الميتانول و السيكلوهيكسان ، و هي تشبه الوقود السائل من حيث سهولة النقل ، ولكن لإعادة تحرير الهيدروجين المختزن في داخلها يجب تبخيرها أو أكسدتها جزئياً . تقنية تكثيف الهيدروجين بالكربون تعتمد على تجاذب ذرات الكربون و الهيدروجين . حيث يتم ضخ الهيدروجين في الخزان مع حقن كربون نقي في نفس الوقت و بتأثير القوى الجزيئية المتبادلة بينهما يحصل الالتحام . هذه الطريقة مشابهة من حيث الكفاءة لتقنية الهيدريد المعدنية ، و لكنها محسنة كثيراً عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة . • من بين الطرق السابقة الهيدريدات المعدنية هي الأفضل من حيث التكلفة و الأوزان . و لكن طرحت في الآونة الأخيرة تقنية جديدة تدعى بـ carbon nanofibre أو الألياف الكربونية الدقيقة ، و التي لديها القدرة على تخزين كمية من الهيدروجين تصل إلى 25-30 ضعفاً عن الهيدريدات المعدنية ، و هي نتيجة مذهلة إذا تم تحقيقها فعلاً ستحدث تحولاً جذرياً ( فمثلاً ستتمكن السيارات العاملة على الهيدروجين من السير 5000 Km بين محطات التزود بالوقود ) .

*[عدل] تحويل الهيدروجين السائل إلى غاز :*

للحصول على تدفق غازي معين من الهيدروجين السائل يربط بعد الخزان مجموع كهربائية تحوي وشيعة تسخين مربوطة بنظام التحكم تقوم بتسخين الهيدروجين السائل و الحصول منه على التدفق الغازي المطلوب للدارة . هناك ظاهرة تبخر ذاتي للهيدروجين داخل الخزان مهما كان عزله ، تتراوح نسبتها 2-3 % . مواد صنع الخزانات و التصاميم : عادة ما يستخدم الألمنيوم لصناعة الخزانات ، و يكون الخزان بشكل اسطواني مع إطارات حلقية تحيط به و نهايتيه على شكل قباب .
==وحدة خلايا الوقود : ( fuel cell Unit )==
سنستعرض هنا التطبيقات التي تم تنفيذها حتى الآن في هذا المجال على طريق الوصول إلى طاقة كهربائية باستطاعة عالية منتجة بهذه الطريقة .
إن المرة الأولى التي وجدت خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني طريقها فيها إلى الإستخدام العملي كان في مكوك الفضاء و ذلك لتزويده بالقدرة الكهربائية خاصة خلال مرحلة وصوله إلى مساره المحدد في الفضاء ، ففي هذه الفترة يصعب تزويده بالكهرباء الناتجة عن الطاقة الشمسية أو بأي محطة صغيرة أخرى على متنه لصعوبة التنفيذ ، فوجد أن خلايا الهيدروجين هي الحل الأمثل . انتقلت بعدها الفكرة لتطبق على وسائط النقل ، و وجدت أول انطلاقة واسعة لها في الدول الاسكندنافية و بريطانيا و اليابان و في مرحلة لاحقة الولايات المتحدة . ثم بدأ التفكير بتعميم التجربة على القطاع الصناعي الذي يحتاج استطاعات كبيرة ، فبدأت الدراسات للأنواع الموجودة من الخلايا و تطوير هذه الأنواع لزيادة استطاعتها ، و تطوير التقنيات المتصلة بذلك للوصول إلى الاستطاعة المطلوبة . أنواع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و مقارنة بينها : 1. خلايا الوقود الحامضية الفوسفورية ( PAFC) : وهي النموذج الأول الذي استعمله مخترع التقنية William Grove و درجة حرارة التشغيل فيها كانت تحت 200 C و كانت الكفاءة العامة لنظام التوليد حوالي 80% و تعددت النماذج من هذا النوع لتتراوح من KW إلى عدد من MW ، و من مساوئها الحاجة إلى البلاتين الغالي الثمن كمحفز بسبب انخفاض درجة حرارة التشغيل . 2. خلية وقود الكربونات المائعة ( MCFC ) : يصنع فيها غشاء التحلل ( الفصل ) من مزيج كربوني قلوي منحل موضوع في قالب مثقب مصنوع من مزيج من الألمنيوم و الليثيوم ، يتفاعل الأوكسجين مع ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و يطلقان الكربونات و أيونات الكربون الموجبة ثم تتفاعل هذه الأخيرة مع الهيدروجين لتشكل بخار الماء و ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و تطلق الكترونات في دارة وصل خارجية ، و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 650 C ، و هذا النوع لا يحتاج إلى أغشية فصل غالية و مردود عملية التوليد حوالي 70 % و ذلك في مجال توليد من 0.25 – 1 MW ، و المشاكل التي تواجهها هي التآكل لمعادن الخلية بفعل الكربونات القلوية السائلة ، بالإضافة إلى التزويد الدائم بثاني أوكسيد الكربون . 3. خلية وقود الأوكسيد الصلبة ( SOFC ) : و غشاء الفصل فيها مصنوع من السيراميك مع يوتيريا الزركونيوم و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 1000 C ، مردودها يتراوح من 50-80% ، و هي تحل مشاكل النوع السابق و لكنها لا زالت في مرحلة التطوير ، و هي تحتاج إلى دقة عالية في اختيار المواد و توافقها . 4. خلية الوقود ذات غشاء استبدال البروتونات ( PEMFC ) : يحصر فيها غشاء الفصل البوليميري بين قطبين من البلاتين المثقب ، و ليس هناك أي خطر من نشوء تلوث عنها نظراً للطبيعة الصلبة لها ، يتم التفاعل فيها تحت درجة حرارة 100 C ، و هي جيدة لمجالات الاستخدام المحدودة ( الصغيرة ) كما في قطاع النقل . 5. الخلايا القلوية ( AFC ) :و هي الخلية التي استخدمت في سفينة الفضاء APOLO-11 و من مشاكلها أنها تحتاج إلى الأوكسجين النقي .




*[عدل] مضخات الهيدروجين



Hydrogen Pumps)*

لا تختلف مضخات الهيدروجين في تصميمها و مبادئ عملها عن مضخات السوائل الأخرى عموماً و لكن يتم التركيز في صناعتها على اختيار المعدن الذي سيتعرض إلى ظروف تشغيل تصل فيها درجة الحرارة إلى -250 C ، أما أكثر أنواع مضخات الهيدروجين استخداماً فهي المضخات النابذية و من اجل التدفقات الكبيرة تستخدم المضخات التوربينية و يظهر في الشكل بعض أنواع المضخات المستخدمة ، و تختلف درجة التعقيد و الدقة المطلوبة في تصميم و صناعة مضخات الهيدروجين تبعاً لمجال العمل الذي ستقوم به ، و لعل أكثر مضخات الهيدروجين تعقيداً و كلفةً على الإطلاق تلك المستخدمة في محركات الصواريخ العاملة على الوقود الهيدروجيني أو في محطات العنفات الغازية حيث يتطلب الأمر تدفقات كبيرة لوقود الاحتراق ( و هي ليست في مجال الدراسة المطروحة هنا ) .




*[عدل] الطاقة الناتجة عن اندماج الهيدروجين*

هذا القسم من الدراسة المقدمة يبتعد عن استخدام الهيدروجين في الخلايا أو كوقود محترق ذو طاقة حرارية عالية ، إن هذا الجزء يعتمد على الحصول على طاقة الهيدروجين الحقيقية الناتجة عن اندماج ذرات الهيدروجين ، أو ما يسمى بالتفاعل الشمسي ، و هو الأمر الذي تمكن الإنسان من الوصول إليه عند إنتاجه القنبلة الهيدروجينية و التي أظهرت مقدار هذه الطاقة الهائلة التي تعادل أضعاف الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن التفاعلات النووية الانشطارية و لكنه لم يتمكن من التحكم به لاستخدامه سلمياً في المفاعلات . و ظل الأمر موضوع البحث حتى يومنا هذا و نتيجة للتعاون بين عدة دول في العالم هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و اليابان و روسيا و كندا و الصين توصلوا إلى ما سمي بـ مفاعل ITER اختصاراً لـ International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor .




*[عدل] لمحة اقتصادية عن إنتاج الكهرباء بالهيدروجين*

بالعودة إلى توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالخلايا الهيدروجينية فإن مشكلة التكاليف الاقتصادية الكبيرة كانت و مازالت أحد أهم عوامل الرفض لاستخدام هذه التقنية نظراً للتكلفة العالية . و لكن لا تزال الشركات الصانعة تسعى بجهد لتخفيض تكاليف المشاريع سواء من حيث مرحلة البناء أو الاستثمار أو الصيانة . حتى الآن لا زالت الكلفة مرتفعة نسبياً مقارنة بالكلفة اللازمة لتوليد الكهرباء من المصادر الأخرى و لكن على الرغم من ذلك فقد شهدت تحسناً كبيراً و يمكن أن نعرف التكلفة الحالية من خلال مايلي: في أحد المشاريع المنجزة التي تنتج بلغت التكلفة الإجمالية لإنتاج حوالي 6.570.000 KWh القيم التالية : كلفة 1 KW-h ( cent) الغاية الكلفة الكلية $ 2.73 من أجل أعمال الصيانة 179107 3.42 سعر وقود 224694 و بالتالي كلفة 1 KW-h هي حوالي 6.15 cent و نضيف إلى هذا المبلغ كلفة الخلايا نفسها و التي عمرها حوالي 7.2 million KW-h ، و بالتالي نضيف 3.5 cent و بالتالي التكلفة الإجمالية هي حوالي 9.65 cent لكل KW-h و هو ما يعادل حوالي 5 ليرة سورية . بالتأكيد التكلفة مرتفعة و لكن مع أخذ المنحني الذي يدرس انخفاض تكاليف الإنتاج مع مرور الزمن نجد أن هذه القيمة ستصل إلى أسعار اقتصادية جداً و ذلك إذا استمر العمل بنفس الوتيرة في عمليات التطوير التقنية .

*[عدل] متطلبات الأمان في التعامل مع الهيدروجين*

يعتبر الهيدروجين عنصراً خطيراً جداً منذ الحادث الشهير الذي حدث في العام 1937 في ولاية نيوجرسي الأمريكية و هو احتراق المنطاد Hindenburg و الذي كان يعتمد على الهيدروجين كعنصر ملء نظراً لخفة وزنه و أدى الحادث إلى مقتل 35 شخصاً في مشهد حريق هائل . و لكن أثبتت التحقيقات لاحقاً أن الهيدروجين لم يكن المسبب الرئيس للوفاة بل إن 27 شخصاً من القتلى مات بسبب القفز من المنطاد ، و 8 بسبب الدخان و الباقون و عدهم 62 شخص بقوا في المنطاد و نجوا ، علماً أن الهيدروجين حينها لم يكن المسبب في الحادث بل كان طلاء المنطاد الذي اشتعل . و تعتبر تعليمات الأمان التي تعطيها وكالة NASA و هي أكثر هيئة تستخدم الهيدروجين في العالم أساساً في الوقاية من أخطاره : 1. إن الهيدروجين يشتعل بلهب غير مرئي ذو درجة حرارة عالية لذلك يجب الحذر الشديد من أن يمس الجلد ، و أبسط طرق الكشف عنه عند الشك بوجوده هو استخدام مكنسة من القش ذات ذراع طويلة لنتفحص بها مكان التسرب . 2. إن الهيدروجين السائل و بسبب الحرارة المنخفضة جداً له يؤدي إلى حدوث ما يسمى بالحرق البارد و هو أشد تأثيراً من الحرق المعروف و يؤدي إلى حدوث وذمة تتضخم بشكل كبير و سريع ، و علاجها سهل من الطبيب و لكن شريطة أن لا يمسها المصاب بتاتاً . 3. إن الهيدروجين من أكثر العناصر نفوذاً على الإطلاق لذلك يجب ارتدا الملابس الواقية و القفازات و واقيات الوجه عند عمليات التعبئة و التفريغ أو عند صيانة الشبكة و الصمامات و عند فك كل ما يمر به الهيدروجين . 4. تنشق الهيدروجين خطير و يسبب حروقاً في الجهاز التنفسي . و بالتالي نجد ضرورة الحذر عند التعامل مع الهيدروجين مع العلم أن الالتزام التام بتعليمات الأمان يضمن بشكل كامل سلامة الشخص فالهيدروجين عنصر أمين بمدى إدراكنا لكيفية التعامل معه


----------



## محمد طعاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*الماء*

حقيقة انني اشكر كاتب الموضوع و كل من ساهم فيه وارجو المزيد حول هذا الموضوع الهام جدا و عن كيفية الاستفاده من استخدانات الهيدروجين وكيفيت الفصل عن الاكسجين


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد طعاني قال:


> حقيقة انني اشكر كاتب الموضوع و كل من ساهم فيه وارجو المزيد حول هذا الموضوع الهام جدا و عن كيفية الاستفاده من استخدانات الهيدروجين وكيفيت الفصل عن الاكسجين


جزاك الله خيرا اخى 

كل تلك الاسئلة قد وضعتها فى موضوعات منفصله اعهمل بحث عن ها بالمنتدى وستجد الكثير المفيد جدا شرحا وتفصيلا بالصور والمواقع الشارحه لها


----------



## daoud daoud (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لمساهمتك يااخي . لكن الصور المرفقة للمقال لاتظهر لدي : فأرجو ممن يعرف أن يدلني كيف السبيل لاظهارها ليس في هذا المقال فقط بل في الكثير من المقالات في الموقع 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أكثر من رائع


----------



## mahseiri77 (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جبل ثمر (9 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مميز جدا


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح، أنت قلت:
​ 

fagrelsabah قال:


> * الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين*


 
*وأعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في موضوعاتك المتعلقة بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​*
* ​  أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات​*
* ​ *
*  سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:​ *
* ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"​ *
* ​ *
*  فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط له​ *
وأرجو ألا تهمل هذا السؤال، وألا تتهرب من الإجابة عليه، لأنني سألتك هذا السؤال عدة مرات، وأرسلت لك عدة رسائل خاصة لأذكرك به، ولم أجد إجابة منك حتى الآن​


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح، أنت قلت:
​ 

fagrelsabah قال:


> * الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين*


 
*وأعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في موضوعاتك المتعلقة بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​*
* ​  أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات​*
* ​ *
*  سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:​ *
* ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"​ *
* ​ *
*  فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط له​ *
وأرجو ألا تهمل هذا السؤال، وألا تتهرب من الإجابة عليه، لأنني سألتك هذا السؤال عدة مرات، وأرسلت لك عدة رسائل خاصة لأذكرك به، ولم أجد إجابة منك حتى الآن​


----------



## soof (25 أبريل 2010)

اخي فجر الصباح 
عنوان موضوعك يقول 


> خلية الوقود = وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين


ومن خلا مطالعة الموضوع لا وجود لاي علاقة للماء بالموضوع لسبب بسيط جدا
وهو ان موضوعك تطرق لاستخدام الهيدروجين كوقود بدلا للبترول 
------------------------------
اين يقع قولك السابق من موضوعك هذا


> وتم خروج العادم فى صورة بخار ماء فان الاحتاج اليومي لايزيد عن لتر ماء واحد وهو ما يعادل 20 لتر بنزين


-----------------------------
ارجو ان تتقبل هذا النقد لقد سال الاخ زملكاوي هذا السؤال


> ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين


اعتقد انك لن تستطيع الاجابة لانها اصلا غير موجودة او هذا ما اعتقده انا حتى هذه اللحظة
-------
اضافة :
20لتر بنزين تقود سيارة اقتصادية الاستهلاك اكثر من 300كيلومتر


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (26 أبريل 2010)

الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"

إذا كان صحيح فإن الطاقة الفائضه تصبح مجانيه وهذا لا أستطيع تصديقه لأن جزء كبير يذهب بشكل حراره 
كيف يصبح فائض


----------



## jomma (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على الموضوع الشيق المتعلق بخلايا الوقود، وفي الماضي قمت بنشر موضوع عن خلايا الوقود في احدى المجلات العلمية. ولكن تجدر الاشارة ان استخدام الوقود الاحفوري مثل الغازات الطبيعية وغيرها لانتاج الهيدروجين فيما يسمى بعملية التقويم (Reforming) يصاحبها بعض الغازات الملوثة للبيئة واقصد هنا تحديدا غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون، ايضا هذا يعني اننا لن نستغني عن الوقود الاحفوري في انتاج الهيدروجين. اما عملية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين تعتبر مكلفة جدا، الا انه تم تقليل التكلفة نسبيا باستغلال الظواهر الطبيعية مثل المساقط المائية، وطاقة الرياح، والطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء وتحليل الماء، وكما لا يخفى على احد ان التجهيزات المصاحبة لهذه التقنيات مكلفة نسبيا، شكرا مرة اخرى على الموضوع.


----------



## محمد عميرة (3 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

